# Erfahrungsbericht Fischerprüfung Oberbergischer Kreis (Gummersbach/Marienheide)



## ichjetzthier (23. März 2018)

Tag allerseits.  Da ich im Vorfeld meiner Prüfung gerne einen Erfahrungsbericht zum Ablauf der Angelprüfung in Gummersbach (Oberbergischer Kreis) gehabt hätte und leider keinen finden konnte, habe ich nach der Prüfung schnell meine Erfahrungen runtergetippt. Alle Erinnerungen frisch und verlässlich… ;-) (Stand: März 2018)

Geprüft wurde im Schulungsraum des Notfallzentrums in Marienheide. Ein kleiner Raum, in dem sowohl Theorie als auch Praxis geprüft werden. 20 Leute waren da, mehr hätten auch nicht reingepasst.

Der Ablauf ist in Gummersbach wie folgt: Zuerst eine kleine Ansprache zum Ablauf, dann direkt die Theorie, bis zu 60 Minuten Zeit für die Fragen. Die Sitznachbarn haben unterschiedliche Bögen und ein Kugelschreiber muss selbst mitgebracht werden.

Wer seine Theorie abgegeben hat, verlässt den Raum und darf warten, bis die anderen auch fertig sind. Wenn alle fertig sind und das Komitee gefrühstückt hat (Wartezeit bei mir ca. 1 Stunde), werden zunächst die Prüflinge einzeln aufgerufen, die die Theorie NICHT bestanden haben. Danach werden alle anderen gemeinsam hereingebeten.

Es folgt ein Vortrag zum Thema praktischer Teil, danach verlassen alle bis auf den ersten Prüfling wieder den Raum. Die Praxis-Prüfung erfolgt in der Reihenfolge der Abgabe der Theorie. Wer da also schnell war, kann danach auch früh in die Praxis.

Für den praktischen Teil wird zunächst die Fischerkennung gemacht. Der Prüfling muss 6 Fischbilder ziehen und benennen. Wenn diese richtig sind, geht es weiter zum Rutenbau (im gleichen Raum) und der nächste Prüfling kommt zur Fischerkennung rein. Es wird eine zu bauende Rute als Karte gezogen, diese gilt es dann waidgerecht zu montieren. Es durften gleichzeitig 5 Personen eine Rute aufbauen, also alles etwas eng, aber gut machbar.

In Marienheide müssen die Ruten für die Prüfung nur teilweise montiert werden. Wegen der Deckenhöhe werden Teleskopruten nicht ausgefahren, die Brandungsrute wird ebenfalls nicht komplett zusammengesteckt. Trotzdem müssen die Ruten abgesehen davon zusammengebaut werden, inkl. Rolle an die Rute, Schnur durch die Ringe etc.. 

Die Schnur wird NICHT separat zur Rolle gelegt, sondern mit der Rolle ausgewählt. Das bedeutet: Für die Pilkrute MUSS man die Multirolle nehmen, weil die dickste Stationärrolle die falsche Schnur drauf hat. Ich durfte allerdings die A10 machen, da gab es eine weitere Abweichung: Es gibt keine Schlagschnur. Der Wirbel kommt also direkt an die Hauptschnur und man kann sich den Albright-Knoten sparen (Trotzdem gut, den zu kennen).

Vorfächer sollen in Marienheide NICHT montiert werden, ebenso sollen Bleikügelchen nicht montiert werden. Beides wird lediglich an die richtige Stelle in die Montage gelegt und ist trotzdem prüfungsrelevant.

Die Rute muss, soweit notwendig, erläutert werden (insbesondere Reihenfolge und Zweck des Zubehörs).

Im Anschluss an die Abgabe darf der Prüfling die Rute wieder abbauen und alle Bauteile fachgerecht zurücklegen.

Fertig ist die Laube. Alles halbwegs gut organisiert und in freundlichem, wenn auch halboffiziellen Tonfall. 

Rand-Notiz: In NRW behält man auch Teilerfolge. Wer also z.B. die Theorie besteht, aber die Praxis versaut, muss dann nur die Praxis wiederholen. Im Oberbergischen Kreis ist es sogar noch freundlicher: Wer die Fischbilder schafft, aber den Rutenbau nicht, muss dann sogar nur den Rutenbau wiederholen.

Ich hoffe, der Bericht hilft jemandem in der Vorbereitung. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## geomas (23. März 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Fischerprüfung Oberbergischer Kreis (Gummersbach/Marienheide)*

^ dann darf man wohl gratulieren!

Interessant zu lesen, wie so eine Prüfung im Jahre 2018 abläuft.


----------



## ichjetzthier (23. März 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Fischerprüfung Oberbergischer Kreis (Gummersbach/Marienheide)*

Jo, darf man.  Vielen Dank, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das jetzt insgesamt nicht als größte Herausforderung meines Lebens betrachten werde. Die Theorie ist ja mit etwas Kopf einschalten erledigt, der Rest auch eher schnell gelernt.


----------

